# breeding my beardies



## kingg6661 (May 26, 2008)

ok i got a nice healthy mature male and the same with me female and i am looking at breeding then , they live in the same viv together and i have seen soom corting ( black beard , head bopping and dipping from the female ) but nout eles what do i need to do to get them to breed ?

:whistling2:


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Ok first what age is the male and what age/weight is the female.
Has she got her own seperate enclosure?


----------



## kingg6661 (May 26, 2008)

kaimarion said:


> Ok first what age is the male and what age/weight is the female.
> Has she got her own seperate enclosure?


the male is 3 and the females is 2 years old , and no they r kept in the same vivarum but i have spairs if its best to seperate them , and im not to sure on the weights i can get the weights thow is it helps as well .


----------



## kingg6661 (May 26, 2008)

bump!!!


----------



## kingg6661 (May 26, 2008)

bump!!


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

Are you sure they are male & female....... just if you have been keeping them together would have thought they would have got it on.... how long have you had them?


----------



## kingg6661 (May 26, 2008)

Bosscat said:


> Are you sure they are male & female....... just if you have been keeping them together would have thought they would have got it on.... how long have you had them?


 
yer im 100% they are male and female as i said they have been courting as i said and i have had the male for 2 years and the female for about 1 year


----------



## spikes n scales (Jul 22, 2008)

All the head bobbing, arm waving, black beards, etc. can happen between same sex beardies as well. They use it to dominate the other. They can even simulate sex to show who's dominant.

Ours will usually mate if we get them out of the tank. Our male goes mad if we get our female out, but not him. We just need to open the tank then and he just goes for it. I think they sometimes just like a bit of space. Hope this helps. Or it might just be too late in the year and you may need to get the tanks cooler etc. over winter and try again next year when they wake up. 

How long have you been trying?

Donna


----------



## kingg6661 (May 26, 2008)

spikes n scales said:


> All the head bobbing, arm waving, black beards, etc. can happen between same sex beardies as well. They use it to dominate the other. They can even simulate sex to show who's dominant.
> 
> Ours will usually mate if we get them out of the tank. Our male goes mad if we get our female out, but not him. We just need to open the tank then and he just goes for it. I think they sometimes just like a bit of space. Hope this helps. Or it might just be too late in the year and you may need to get the tanks cooler etc. over winter and try again next year when they wake up.
> 
> ...


 about a year now , and er ill have to try thay ill just let them out on to the livingroom floor and c what happens


----------



## MarshallDavies (Sep 24, 2008)

*dont know if this works...*

but i'm sure i read in a book to try placing them in a dark room with a single spotlight to bask under...

might be complete crap, but if you do try it, let me know how it goes!

good luck either way. :2thumb:


----------



## kingg6661 (May 26, 2008)

any way if they was to males id defo know about it as the Pogona vitticeps males are very teratorital and they would fight as well and im have had no fightiing in my Pogona vitticeps and i dont think that would work as well with just a spot lamp what book did u read this out of i would like to have a llok for my self?


----------



## spikes n scales (Jul 22, 2008)

Not all males fight (I know most do). Do you think they could both be females by any chance? 

Another thing I have thought is that you may need to try different males until she finds one she likes. When we first introduce different males to our dominant female, she actually tries dominating them by acting like the roles are changed and she is the male mating them! You can get picky females. It took us several attempts to find one our dominant female likes.


----------



## kingg6661 (May 26, 2008)

spikes n scales said:


> Not all males fight (I know most do). Do you think they could both be females by any chance?
> 
> Another thing I have thought is that you may need to try different males until she finds one she likes. When we first introduce different males to our dominant female, she actually tries dominating them by acting like the roles are changed and she is the male mating them! You can get picky females. It took us several attempts to find one our dominant female likes.


nar buddy defo male and female


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

MarshallDavies said:


> but i'm sure i read in a book to try placing them in a dark room with a single spotlight to bask under...
> 
> might be complete crap, but if you do try it, let me know how it goes!
> 
> good luck either way. :2thumb:


:lol2:And play some Barry White!!!!


----------



## kingg6661 (May 26, 2008)

i am acturly looking for some proper answers guys so if some one can tell me what i need to do eg, temp , , humidity best time of year to start etc plzzzzz


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

mate you have them there, there is no special temps, if they gonna get it on they will get it on, maybe she just dont fancy him!:whistling2:


----------

